# Removing Java moss!!



## NYRkorey (Feb 9, 2020)

is there any way to remove Java moss! It gross at a alarming rate! Regret putting it in. Is there any way to remove it permanently or do I have to break down the whole 150gallon tank?? Or could I keep the fish in there and remove the plants and clean up the tank and juat plant new plants? Or would the effect the balance of the tank? Please help! I'll Try to attach a picture this is every 2 3 days I'm taking HUGE chunks of moss out and hate the look!


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

That's not java moss. It's string algae. You find that in ponds with a lot of sun. That should give you a hint.

You can remove it with a toothbrush. I would remove the plants and dip in in H2O2 for 10-20 seconds and then rinse in water.


----------



## Weaveman (Dec 13, 2019)

I got a true siamese algae eater for a 6g tank like that and he completely cleaned it up, but I also changed some parameters to fix the problem.
I moved him to my 75g and he became a 5" bully and I had to take him to the lfs


----------



## NYRkorey (Feb 9, 2020)

Wow!! Idk why this entire time I thought it was java moss! So what would be the best best to take care of this, are the plants under to much light? I always feel I clean it then it just blows up. I'll try and get some fish that eat that stuff I may need a couple with how much blooms


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

What lighting are you using, and what are the tank dimensions? Are you also using CO2? It looks like you have very few plants, and they aren't growing robustly. Healthy growing plants, with extra CO2 consistent with the light intensity can greatly reduce the algae growth.


----------



## NYRkorey (Feb 9, 2020)

I have 2 fluval spectrum 3.0 lights Bluetooth, work great, ran out of CO2 and been insane to find someone refilling during this stupid pandemic, so I usually run CO2 and my plants were flourishing, without it they took a hit sadly until I can get CO2 back in there. My tank is 150g 6 feet long tank


----------



## Weaveman (Dec 13, 2019)

I think you found the culprit, fluctuating CO2 levels are a real cause of some algae.
Here is a guide I like to use when I get algae problems.
https://greenaqua.hu/en/alga-tajekoztato


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Without CO2 there is a limit on how much light intensity you can use without almost certain algae problems. As I understand it, that light is adjustable in intensity. Do you have a PAR meter, and what is the PAR reading at the substrate level? The sudden loss of CO2 would have caused that big algae growth, especially if the light intensity it much above 30 PAR at the substrate.


----------



## NYRkorey (Feb 9, 2020)

I was finally able to get my 20lb co2 refilled and picked up some golden chinese siamese algea eaters to help clean and maintain. My PAR reading were good. I juat gotta get my CO2 back in there


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

NYRkorey said:


> I was finally able to get my 20lb co2 refilled and picked up some golden chinese siamese algea eaters to help clean and maintain. My PAR reading were good. I juat gotta get my CO2 back in there


If you got the Chinese algae eaters to eat algae I believe your in for a disappointment.


----------



## NYRkorey (Feb 9, 2020)

Juat realized I typed chinese , they aren't chinese they are siemese algea eaters, not the golden chinese that look like plecos. These look like mini carps


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

NYRkorey said:


> Juat realized I typed chinese , they aren't chinese they are siemese algea eaters, not the golden chinese that look like plecos. These look like mini carps


Much better&#128077;


----------



## Kelvin12 (Jul 31, 2021)

Siamese AE's are great with algea. Mine have almost run out of it so need to get them onto something else to eat.


----------

